# Rescurrected Darkseid (JLU) vs. Nappa



## Skelter17 (Mar 29, 2011)

VS



Who wins?

*Resurrected


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 29, 2011)

DS gets fingered


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 30, 2011)

JLU is an animated series right? Aren't they vastly inferior to their comic versions in almost every way?

Nappa lifts two fingers. GG.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 30, 2011)

2 finger country buster


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Darkseid totally wins cuz of his Omega beams  (sarcasm)

Nappa dusts Darksy's ass


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 30, 2011)

Nappa lifts two fingers.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Compared to Nappa's victims Darkseid's as weak as paper mache or Raditz.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 30, 2011)

Bender said:


> Compared to Nappa's victims Darkseid's as weak as paper mache or Raditz.



JLU Darkseid vs. Raditz.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 30, 2011)

The only chance Darkseid has here is that Agony Matrix he used, but....
Nappa opens wide and blows him away before that even happens.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple of things that need to at least be referenced:

1.) Brainiac-Darkseid kept up with and even countered JLU Superman's movements.

2.) JLU Superman was able to react to air-to-ground lightning fast enough to break out of a grip from Captain Marvel (an individual in his physical class) and reverse their positions between the "SHAZAM!" incantation and the bolt striking his original place.

3.) Brainiac-Darkseid obtained the ability to teleport across interstellar and possibly even trans-dimensional distances (depending on whether or not Apokolips and New Genesis are still considered to be in the Fouth World rather than the standard universe)

4.) Nappa has no counter to the Agony Matrix.

That being said, Nappa still has multiple methods of killing DS, but it's certainly not an absolute curbstomp.


----------



## Skelter17 (Mar 30, 2011)

Agony Matrix FTW


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2011)

Agony Matrix


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 30, 2011)

What does Agony Matrix do again?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 30, 2011)

Taps into every single pain receptor within a living organism's body and overloads it with powerful pulses of energy.

Darkseid says to Superman: "Think of the worst pain you've ever felt in your entire life. Now multiply that by a thousand". Keep in mind that DS himself is _probably_ responsible for delivering the worst beatdown Kal has received in the DCAU before that, during their climatic encounter at the end of Superman: The Animated Series.

It is also noteworthy in that its effects do not diminish until the victim is deceased. Basically, as long as vital signs are indicative, the Agony Matrix will keep working its mojo.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 30, 2011)

can ds use the AM before nappa lifts 2 fingers


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 30, 2011)

That would be the main issue here.

Darkseid keeping up with Kal in combat should easily give him the reaction rate advantage (proper lightning-timing versus Mach 30+ speed) and even if it has to go to long-range, DS can cover humoungous distances with teleportation, so he really should have speed covered.

I will agree wholeheartedly that DS simply doesn't have the durability to tango with Nappa's ki blasts, though he's probably the superior of the two in physical strength (Supes' Orbital Piledriver could create a multi-cityblock wide crater back in JL Season Two, and regular DS could at least trade blows with him) so if Two Fingers strikes him directly, Nappa will win.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> can ds use the AM before nappa lifts 2 fingers



Fat chance


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 30, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> A couple of things that need to at least be referenced:
> 
> 1.) Brainiac-Darkseid kept up with and even countered JLU Superman's movements.
> 
> ...



Brainiac luthor was cooler.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Bullshit nerfed as hell cartoon shit. Use comic book version


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 30, 2011)

DCAU is fucking awesome Mike, don't be dissin' it for its powerlevels.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

Fuckin right


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> DCAU is fucking awesome Mike, don't be dissin' it for its powerlevels.



I'm just annoyed at the OP for not using the real versions


----------



## Kurou (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Colderz (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep tellin you guys, use Flash against DB characters.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 30, 2011)

nappa rape stomp him with ease no explanation needed. comic darkseid would destroy him .


----------



## Wesker (Mar 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm just annoyed at the OP for not using the real versions



You're annoyed because he didn't make a bigger stomp thread?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Mike's petty like that.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Wesker said:


> You're annoyed because he didn't make a bigger stomp thread?



I know I fail to see the logic in Mike's post too.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

It would be more amusing


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

Not really

EDIT:

Your post makes it sound like you have something against DBZ Mike.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I have something against DBZ wankers who deserve to see their bullshit beaten down


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I have something against DBZ wankers who deserve to see their bullshit beaten down



It's thanks to web material like Dragon Ball abridged that Nappa is a lovable character rather than "wanking".


----------



## Kurou (Mar 30, 2011)

Nappa was always awesome, his popularity has nothing to do with DBZ abridged.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

DB Abridged adds to it imo

Just ask the folks in the DB/Z/GT thread


----------



## Kurou (Mar 30, 2011)

Because they're authorities on the subject amirite?


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

^

No they're the majority speakers on the subject matter


----------



## Skelter17 (Mar 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I have something against DBZ wankers who deserve to see their bullshit beaten down



If I was a DBZ wanker, this topic would be called "Resurrected Darkseid (JLU) vs. Broly"


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 31, 2011)

That lightning timing feat from the Shazaam episode seemed like an outlier.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd always thought that it was magical lightning.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

^

It is 


I gotta say they kinda took a huge dump on Billy Batson kinda like how Dan Didio does to Shazaam stories nowadays. Dude was nothing but a ridiculous Lex Luthor fanboy (although I do like the reference to Kingdom Come).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm just annoyed at the OP for not using the real versions


that's just you being an ass

stop it it's not nice


~Strike Man~ said:


> Nappa was always awesome, his popularity has nothing to do with DBZ abridged.



can't go wrong with being a Saiyan version of Goldberg


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Darkseid does not deserve to lose to DBZ characters, even if they have to fight a shitty nerfed version to make it happen.... It's like if someone used my name on another forum and lost a debate to Phenom.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Stuff like that does happen on movie codec, mike.
DCAU Darkseid is his coolest version.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> DCAU Darkseid is his coolest version.



Even if I went back before the Big Bang I could not find a Ryoma old enough for this


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Darkseid does not deserve to lose to DBZ characters, even if they have to fight a shitty nerfed version to make it happen.... It's like if someone used my name on another forum and lost a debate to Phenom.



Stop hating on DBZ


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Even if I went back before the Big Bang I could not find a Ryoma old enough for this


first of all, its a matter of opinion.
Second, IMO, DCAU is superior to the comics its adapted from. and i'm fairly certain i'm not the only one.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Go read the Great Darkness Saga, Seven Soldiers, the end of Crisis on Infinite Earths, Jack Kirby's New Gods, Cosmic Odyssey, Rock of Ages, and Final Crisis and then get back to me


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

@Azrael Finalstar


No you're not alone I somewhat agree.

  There is absolutely nothing nerfed about Darkseid. The only thing that limits him is how the creators (Namely Paul Dini) were behind when the ideas such as Darkseid using attacks such as the Omega Sanction appeared. If DCAU took on the same broken-ness as DBZ it wouldn't be as likable. 

Plus, Mike I think you're overhyping Darkseid. Yes, he's a kick-ass God of evil but he's not all that bad especially when you refer to the comic version. If there's any villain to be pissed off about being nerfed it's Thanos. He's the most accomplished villain.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> first of all, its a matter of opinion.
> Second, IMO, DCAU is superior to the comics its adapted from. and i'm fairly certain i'm not the only one.



Why can't I neg you right now 

@Bender: I think the opposite, if the cartoons are just as broken as their comic counterparts many people would like it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Why can't I neg you right now



For disagreeing with you?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

For being terrible


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Then i'd have to neg him


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

My neg power >>>>>>>>> yours. Don't tempt me


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Well i wasn't talking about you anyway. 
I don't usually neg unprovoked.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Me neither.

I'm just provoked by stupidity, trolling, and terrible posts.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Why can't I neg you right now
> 
> @Bender: I think the opposite, if the cartoons are just as broken as their comic counterparts many people would like it.



The only ass-kick device Darkseid has at his disposal is the Agony Matrix. 

2. Darkseid has repeatedly had his effort foiled by a mere mortal (Batman) DCAU Batman was able to outmaneuver his Omega beams.

3. Darkseid has only one savage beating he deliver to Supes (Superman: the animated series Legacy).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Well you'll find none of this here.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's just you being an ass
> 
> stop it it's not nice
> 
> ...



The first super saiyan as well 



Azrael Finalstar said:


> first of all, its a matter of opinion.
> Second, IMO, DCAU is superior to the comics its adapted from. and i'm fairly certain i'm not the only one.





Bender said:


> @Azrael Finalstar
> 
> 
> No you're not alone I somewhat agree.
> ...



Birds with terrible feathers flock together 



Endless Mike said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I'm just provoked by stupidity, trolling, and terrible posts.



You mean 90% of the OBD


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> The first super saiyan as well



Super Saiyan 2, to be exact


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Birds with terrible feathers flock together



Why am I not surprised to see you be butthurt along with Endless Mike.

Congrats you've elevated to troll status.  

EDIT:

It's amazing I never thought I'd see the day you'd openly display how little you know about Darkseid.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

A bald trendsetter. Nappa was far ahead of his time.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 1, 2011)

a revolutionary 

sometimes, revolutionaries pay the price for their genius


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there something terrible ringing in my ear or is it just me?


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Cut down in his prime by an upstart with better hair


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a far better death than most in fiction could hope for.


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 1, 2011)

Even IF(and that a big if.) Darkside does kill nappa..Well, hes gonna wish he didnt.
Link removed


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

A ghost nappa joke. We've never seen that before


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> A ghost nappa joke. We've never seen that before



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKdcjJoXeEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKdcjJoXeEY[/YOUTUBE]



Unfunny youtube video




please do better old chap


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 1, 2011)

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

He really needs to do better. His material is pretty boring.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

^

lol coming from teh same person who wanted to steal my joke


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

To use on you, like looking into a mirror of yourself every time you post.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 1, 2011)

Back on topic, Nappa was truly one of the greatest Saiyans ever.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2011)

^

Hell yeah

Hated it when Vegeta had to kill him off. Was a total dick move.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 2, 2012)

** Hue


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

Ded Nugget said:


> Nappa gets utterly crushed.
> 
> All Nappa's attacks would bounce back from a character durable enough to survive 100x g, like Namek saga Goku. Class 10 character is far stronger than Nappa.



->Sees the last post is in 2011
->It's currently July 2nd 2012

Nice necro, dumbass.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 2, 2012)

keeping up with and landing hits on superman is not very impressive in JLU.  Captain adam's top speed is said to be "under mach 2" and he was able to land many hits on supes.  

Agony matrix seems like you would have to run right into it which is what supes did, and nappa could probably destroy it with his two fingered attack.  And of course there is the fact that in DBZ, if your power level is much higher than your opponents, hax techniques have little to no affect.

So nappa wins, no contest really.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 2, 2012)

Knew before I even clicked on the thread that this necro was the fiendish work of Dr. Dupe.


----------



## SsjAzn (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkseid gets country busted!


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 2, 2012)

Ded Nugget said:


> Nappa gets utterly crushed.
> 
> All Nappa's attacks would bounce back from a character durable enough to survive 100x g, like Namek saga Goku. Class 10 character is far stronger than Nappa.



HEEEES BAAAACK, INB4 10 tons pic. Havent looked at the page im posting on.


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2012)




----------

